# Acer Aspire 5000 wireless switch



## B.young (Dec 17, 2007)

Where is the switch (or how do I turn it on) on a Acer Aspire 5000 series laptop? It has always worked - now it won't detect any wireless signals. It tells me to check to make sure my wireless switch is ON.... but I don't have a switch that I know of...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check on the front of it, near where the buttons for the LCD panel are to open.


----------

